

ISIS mobile wallet changes name to Softcard - pepsi
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/3/6101035/isis-rebrands-as-softcard-to-avoid-association-with-militant-group

======
pepsi
Also, elementary OS rebranded their next release "Freya" after originally
naming it Isis.

[http://elementaryos.org/journal/elementary-os-isis-is-now-
fr...](http://elementaryos.org/journal/elementary-os-isis-is-now-freya)

